# Danish Oil over wax?



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

My wife asked me to add some life to a display piece she uses for selling jewelry. It was made out of Jatoba and originally finished with what looks like wax.

I was wondering if anyone had experience with putting oil over something that has been waxed?

I assume it will not soak in as if it was raw, but will it go blotchy or just be repelled?

Will be working on it tonight, but thought I might benefit from someone else's experience…

Thanks in advance!


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

If it is waxed, you can try to strip it will mineral spirits or naphtha first and then apply the oil.

Or you could just try to re-wax it….


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

Wax will prevent just about any finish to adhere properly. You need to strip the wax first, a good scrub with mineral spirits, brush and light sanding is usually enough.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

What does it need? Are you trying to renew it, or change the color?

Watco makes a dark wax and a light wax, and when you apply their product with steel wool, you end up cutting off the fuzzies and blending the new product with what's there. It's a failure-proof product, and easy to apply and buff. Worth a try on the legendary "out of sight" place.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I am working to make it look good again, it appears that the wax has all but disappeared, it looks washed out.

The jatoba has a great color and grain to it, I just really wanted to brighten it up and put something on it that doesn't need to be redone every month…


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

I wouldn't try and put any finish over wax. The wax seals the pores of the wood so the finish can't penetrate. Even surface film finishes (polyurethane) won't adhere to wood with wax on it. They is why you use dewaxed shellac for a sealer.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Great advise by all, DLCW has the best advise. You will have to de-waxed before any further type of finish can be applied, excluding wax of course…BC


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You won't succeed trying to put finish over wax. You can strip the
wax off though and probably have success.

Mineral spirits or Naptha cuts wax. I'd use synthetic steel wool to
scrub it off.


----------

